# Race lite spoke tension



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

I had a bit of a issue with the rear wheel on my "08" Madone that required the rear wheel to need to be re-trued. After my LBS got it straightened out, it felt like the wind was blowing the bike all over the place on the down hills. Since it was not windy out, I found that a few of the spokes were very loose. Took it back for a second try and the wheel is stable now, but being the nervous type, I figured it was time for me to figure out how to true wheels after working on my own bikes for 30 years or so.

Anyway, here is the question. If any of you have a "cherry" rear Race Lite wheel and a spoke tensionometer, could you let me know what your average numbers are for both sides of the rear wheel?

After two attempts at repair, I have a average cluster gear side value of 141.6 Kgf, but the tensions range from 126 to 170 Kgf.
The left side averages out at 55 Kgf with a low of 4 and a high of 77 Kgf.

I have gone over the Park Tool site, Bontrager wheel manual and anything else I could find and no one seems to be concerned about the non cluster gear side values are.

While I am just learning about this stuff, my numbers just do not sound right to me. Too wide of a spread and the non gear side numbers seem too low.

I will reverently listen to all advice offered.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

JoeyBuck said:


> ...
> 
> After two attempts at repair, I have a average cluster gear side value of 141.6 Kgf, but the tensions range from 126 to 170 Kgf.
> The left side averages out at 55 Kgf with a low of 4 and a high of 77 Kgf.
> ...


Joey I posted in the other thread too. I will check my wheels. I have a set of RLs from 2005 that are bomb proof, and I have never touched them! I also have a set of RXLs from 2008 that have been touched a number of times. I will post what I get for you.

As to your findings:
DS: values sound a bit wide, but just a bit, would like to see you tighten it up.
NDS: sound way off, and too low by a bit. The NDS will be lighter, but not that much. Are they the same spoke? Are they radial NDS and 1x on the DS?


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. My gut agrees with your assessment.

I believe one would call them radial NDS. They are paired, bladed spokes radiating straight out ward from the hub. They do not cross over at any point.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Joe, 
I checked the two rear wheels that would concern you last evening:

*2005 Race Lites*:

Tension was fairly uniform and all looked good. The wheel is dead true and round and centered. Numbers are:

DS: avg of 121Kgf with max 146 and min 99 (but the max was paired with a lower tensioned spoke on the NDS and the min was paired with a max on the NDS)

NDS: avg 57.2Kgf with max of 66 and min 48.

zac

EDIT: I will check my '08 RXL later today, and post those too.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Zac,

It is rather surprising to me that there is such a difference in tensions on the two sides. 

I sure am seeing your posts all over the place. You are certainly a asset to have in the forums. 
Joe


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

JoeyBuck said:


> Thanks Zac,
> 
> It is rather surprising to me that there is such a difference in tensions on the two sides.
> 
> ...


Joe, for a rear road wheel that is very normal and to be expected. Don't forget, spoke angles, spoke length and sometimes lacing patterns are different on the DS than on the NDS. Sometimes, but not in this care, the spokes, themselves, are different on each side. For a rear wheel whose rim is centered over the hub flanges (some track wheels), then you would expect similar tensions on both sides. Likewise for a front wheel both sides should be somewhat the same, but not always. Rims are funny things, not always perfect, likewise wheels with fewer spokes tend toward wider ranges, unless they are real high quality.

I am no means an expert...and after working on my own bikes and others for 30+ years, I am still learning too, and pick up good stuff here and elsewhere from time to time...


----------

